# Help boost metabolism



## Klm1702 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi I'm female and disabled, I've put on a lot of weight due to disability. Any advice on what I can do to boost my metabolism? Need to lose weight but can't exercise so please can someone offer practical advice?

thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2017)

Klm1702 said:


> Hi I'm female and disabled, I've put on a lot of weight due to disability. Any advice on what I can do to boost my metabolism? Need to lose weight but can't exercise so please can someone offer practical advice?
> 
> thanks



What's actually wrong with your metabolism? If your disability involves a hyperactive thyroid go see a doc.

Otherwise just eat less


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 5, 2017)

Are you able to lift weights in some fashion.  Adding muscle increases your metabolism and causes you to burn more calories all the time -- not just while exercising.

An EC Stack will increase your metabolism


But none of this will make much of a dent unless you get your diet under control.  Do you track what you eat daily and have macronutrient targets?  Do you know what your TDEE (total daily energy expenditure) is?


----------



## Solomc (Jun 5, 2017)

Eat clean and you will turn your body into a fat burning machine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2017)

Solomc said:


> Eat clean and you will turn your body into a fat burning machine.



No...........


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

A clean diet combined with a caloric deficit will burn fat just as easy as exercise if you do it correctly.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 6, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> No...........




I think he meant clen...or tren ...


----------



## Klm1702 (Jun 23, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's actually wrong with your metabolism? If your disability involves a hyperactive thyroid go see a doc.
> 
> Otherwise just eat less



My hips, pelvis and lower back are all broken (long story) so it's hard for me to move hence I hobble about not very far in my house so due to being so slow I'm not burning any calories, I have an Apple Watch and my energy monitor never moves. As for food), I barely eat anything (no appetite)
What's a stack?  I guess I could get hand weights for my arms. When you say eat clean what do you mean by that? I make smoothies sometimes but even the prep and standing takes it out of me. There's no fix for the problems I have so how do I lose weight when I'm not burning any calories?


----------



## Maijah (Jun 23, 2017)

Like pillar said, eat less.


----------



## Jin (Jun 23, 2017)

Klm1702 said:


> My hips, pelvis and lower back are all broken (long story) so it's hard for me to move hence I hobble about not very far in my house so due to being so slow I'm not burning any calories, I have an Apple Watch and my energy monitor never moves. As for food), I barely eat anything (no appetite)
> What's a stack?  I guess I could get hand weights for my arms. When you say eat clean what do you mean by that? I make smoothies sometimes but even the prep and standing takes it out of me. There's no fix for the problems I have so how do I lose weight when I'm not burning any calories?



That sucks. 

There are some pretty jacked and lean dudes in wheelchairs. Is your disability worse than a paraplegic? If not I'd say look up some of their workouts. Any plan will include eating less calories than your burn. So you're either going to have to burn some calories or eat next to nothing.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 23, 2017)

Staying hydrated can help keep your metabolic rate up.  And caffeine.  Outside of building muscle mass and increasing heart rate during exercise, there's not a whole lot that science supports in this topic.


----------



## Summer (Jun 23, 2017)

Small meals often throughout the day, and keep it all unprocessed so stick to small amounts of lean meats (chicken/kangaroo/turkey etc) with lots of veggies, id probably myself do the following -
9am 1/2 cup rolled oats with 1/2 scoop protein powder with 1 cup blueberries 
11am 80g chicken breast with 2 cups broccoli 
1pm 2-4 cups mixed salad leaves with 100g white fish 
3pm 80g kangaroo with 2 cups mixed veggies 
5pm 1/2 banana with 1/2 scoop protein powder with 10g almonds 
7pm 80g turkey with 2 cups mixed veggies

Or something along those lines.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 24, 2017)

Summer said:


> Small meals often throughout the day




This has nothing to do with metabolic rate though.  What you're referring to is something called Thermic Effect of Food, which is the amount of calories used when digesting.  What people fail to understand is that it is relative to the calorie content, not frequency.  There's a whole bunch of math involved to show my point but I'm to lazy to do it right now.


----------

